

BeeLineReader – Now With Chrome and Firefox Plugins - gnicholas
http://BeeLineReader.com

======
nn3
It's a cool idea, but it's imho really dumb to do something like that as a web
service. It should be in the standard toolkit, like GTK.

~~~
gnicholas
Great point—we're offering the browser plugins as a first step in order to
gauge interest, make tweaks, and demonstrate consumer interest. We are in
talks with medium to large companies regarding integration, and hope to have
BeeLine built into existing apps/platforms soon!

------
gnicholas
Did a Show HN a couple months ago and wanted to circle back now that we've got
Chrome and Firefox plugins (with custom colors, faster execution, multiple
font sizes, and keyboard shortcut activation) instead of just bookmarklets.
Feedback appreciated!

------
intellegacy
I don't think this works with HN.

~~~
gnicholas
Yeah, the plugins are designed to work with pages that have large blocks of
text (news articles, wikipedia pages, fan fiction). It doesn't work as well,
and generally isn't as necessary, on the shorter lines/paragraphs found in
comment threads. But we're always updating the plugins, so hopefully this will
come soon!

